# Ithaca Double value?



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Ithaca 12ga double that I used for forty five years as my upland game gun. Bought it used for $140 when i was nineteen years old and it has rested in my gun case for the last twenty years. I had it completely reconditioned. Any gun shop I took it to said I completely destroyed the gun value having it rebuilt. I need a reference to a person or shop that deals in used hunting guns to help me determine a value. I hope to sell this gun to someone that would use it as it is a great upland bird and bunny gun. Send me your name and phone number via PM if you can help me.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Only worth what someone is willing to pay, and what you would like out of it..... right now is a sellers market with the demand high (not too sure as much for shotguns) 

Good luck on your search for value..... 

maybe you'll get a few offers On here , pictures sure would help , plenty of gun guys on here , you could check gun broker to see what that double might be up for sale or has been sold in the past


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Bought at 19. Used for 45. Don't sell. Keep it in your case.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a place to start looking for one similar to yours's

Side by Side (SXS) Shotguns for Sale – Buy a SxS Shotgun Online at GunBroker.com


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

its still a desireable gun but the gun dealer was right. i have a few real old shot guns and the blueing wore off and i took them to a friend of mine who is a gunsmith to get them re blued. and he told me to leave them original because it would hurt the value


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck trying to get someone to give you an honest answer. A friend of mine has been trying to find out the value of a few of his guns and is not having any luck.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

a good auctioneer will probably give you as fair an appraisal as anyone


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes a good value sometimes is hard to obtain but if you contact me I probably can get you very close to a true value. What gage and how is it choked, also barrel length and stock length.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll give you what you paid way back when for it.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

No harm in calling Northfield Gun & Tackle. He will probably want to see it, but he'll give you a brutally honest answer I believe. (330) 468-0676


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> I'll give you what you paid way back when for it.


Thanks for the generous offer. Tack another "0" onto that price and I'll throw in 10 boxes of shells and deliver everything to your door.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that offered me suggestions on places to check. Turns out that I have been contacted by a professional that will check out all my information and provide me with a price range.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Medina gun show is coming up January 9-10, take it with you and ask a few guys with a tables what it's worth, if interested PM me for specific vendor to ask for a honest price


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Go online and see what gun is selling for on GB or other auction sites. I buy guns constantly and many times owners think their gun is worth a lot more than I offer. They fail to read the foreword in Blue Book about condition and refinish, they go straight for mint condition price. All in all if the gun is not in collector condition the market is soft for SxS shotguns.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

^^^^this


----------

